# Women's Turbo Levo vs. Men's



## p00kienrayray (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone know if theres any real differences? My LBS said no. I like the color combo on the women's comp better. I think the saddle may have a different shape.

Mens:
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/mountain/turbo-levo/turbo-levo-fsr-comp-6fattie/118337

Womens:
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/w...evo/womens-turbo-levo-fsr-comp-6fattie/118269


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Only make women's in small, medium, they are one size down from men's so make sure it fits. 

My wife is riding a men's medium because there's not a women's large.

There may be some differences like stem and bar length. The seat is different, ask them to swap.

The 2017 Levo FSR in red is a nice looking bike, that's what my wife rides. The green is also nice.

If you can afford it, the full suspension us worth it


----------



## x3DHD (Dec 26, 2012)

Double check with your dealer but I believe the suspension is tuned for a lighter rider on the women's bike.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> Only make women's in small, medium, they are one size down from men's so make sure it fits.
> 
> My wife is riding a men's medium because there's not a women's large.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. My wife is 5'8 and I had to get her a men's medium Turbo. The Specialized dealer has a bike fit chart so you can double check. I think the full suspension actually had a lower stand over height than the hard tail. Also, if you ever have to sell the bike I think it would be easier to get rid of the men's bike.

Make sure the seat goes low enough before you leave the shop. The command post has an internal cable that routes through a tube next to the motor inside the frame. You can't just lower the post without moving the cable inside the frame. If you remove the battery you can get access to the post cable.

On one asphalt ride the wife was on her turbo and I was on a road bike. We were climbing a big hill and I grabbed her camelbak and she actually helped pull me up the hill.


----------



## p00kienrayray (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Many of the LBS I've called don't really know. But one shop got the exact measurements. So comparing a men's med to a woman's med, the women's has a shorter crank length, handlebar width, seat post, but wider saddle. 
I'm a mens med so a women's med won't work. Really liked the satin black with bright hyper green accents, but looks like I'll get the stealthy satin black on black men's.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Suspension is tuned for a lighter rider, also we make sure to adjust tire pressure for a lighter rider. No need to have 15 psi for a 100 pound woman.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the turbo levo runs smaller than the listed size. I ride an XL with the seat all the way back and I am 5"11. My wife was able to ride my XL after sliding the seat forward, but she wanted her feet to be closer to the ground when coming to a stop. In my opinion bike fit is not as important with the e-assist. You are not really going to be mashing the pedals as hard while climbing and it is not as critical to have precise fit to get maximum power to the ground. If you have your wife ride a men's bike then you have a spare ride for yourself and a loaner for taking other friends out riding.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Giant Warp said:


> I think the turbo levo runs smaller than the listed size. I ride an XL with the seat all the way back and I am 5"11. My wife was able to ride my XL after sliding the seat forward, but she wanted her feet to be closer to the ground when coming to a stop. In my opinion bike fit is not as important with the e-assist. You are not really going to be mashing the pedals as hard while climbing and it is not as critical to have precise fit to get maximum power to the ground. If you have your wife ride a men's bike then you have a spare ride for yourself and a loaner for taking other friends out riding.


You don't know what you're talking about, though I have an idea why you think you're right.

Fit is ALWAYS important, handling and comfort are are directly affected by fit, no one should buy a bike that doesn't fit.

If you have to slide the seat all the way back, if you have to use a long stem (>80mm), if you have to use a riser bar or more than an inch of stem spacers, you probably need a bigger bike.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I stand by my assertion that, on the Levo anyway, bike size is not that big of a deal. The smaller sizes are easier to maneuver around switch backs and what have you but are more likely to wheelie while climbing. The first time my wife rode one in the dirt she actually flipped the bike because she wouldn't stop pedaling after the front wheel came up. It was hilarious. I've ridden plenty of miles on three different size Levos. Two sizes I currently own. These aren't some high end spandex clad road bikes. With the huge tires and dropper posts they are more akin to the comfort bikes that recreation riders like. My XL Levo is a full eight inches longer than my Santa Cruz Nomad. With minor adjustments I can easily ride the medium or large or XL for hours on end. You aren't going to enter one of these in a local race or world cup downhill. LOL. I recently returned from Moab where I was able to get five rides in three days. The first ride was on technical slick rock for three hours straight without any breaks. So, getting massive use out of the dropper post, spending a fair amount of time out of the saddle, muscling those huge 27.5 X 3.0 tires around in tandem with pedal assist, wearing a heavy camelbak with tubes and Co2 and snacks and water plus a 51 pound bike and heavy rider, I can confirm that a bike fitting wouldn't amount to jack squat. But then my wife is not some 100 lb powder puff that is going to get knocked down by a gust of wind. I would concur that someone like that might need a girls bike.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

....


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

https://specializedeuropebvhelp.zen...11981689-Levo-Unterschied-Men-vs-Women-Rahmen

Levo: Difference Men vs. Women frame
General
Levo FSR Men / Women Bikes (Full Suspension) share a frame platform, ie there are no geometry differences. The woman-specific interpretation is done on FSR bikes by the adjustment of the components (see below)
All Levo Women Hardtails have a slightly different geometry (eg lower supernatant)

Women FSR
• narrower handlebar (720 mm instead of 750 mm) 
• RX Women Tune - better function at lower weight 
• Myth saddle


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

My wife is 5'8". I got her a men's medium, and swapped out the saddle from the Henge to the Myth. She's happy with it.


----------

